# Freehand - Probleme beim Import von Tiffs



## Koroll (10. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag, ich habe folgendes Problem:
in Freehand MX kann ich bestimmte TIFF und JPEG Dateien nicht importieren.
Das muss etwas mit der Dateigröße zutun haben, denn wenn ich die Datei runterrechne funktioniert alles sehr gut. Es handelt sich um akzeptable  Datenmengen (max. 600 MB).
Ich brauche allerdings diese Größenordnung, da es sich um Drucke im 10 qm Bereich handelt.
Der Import von EPS-Dateien funktioniert ohne Probleme, kommt für mich allerdings nicht in Frage, da ich mit Transparenzen arbeiten muß.
Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## jensen (11. Februar 2005)

_"..akzeptable Datenmengen (max. 600 MB).."_

da muss ich doch etwas schmunzeln..   

Möglich daß FH so große Daten nicht mehr unterstützt? Mit welcher Auflösung wird dann bei solchen Grössen gearbeitet? 

mfg!
jens


----------



## Koroll (11. Februar 2005)

Ich benötige eine Auflösung von 100 dpi / qm in 4C. Eine niedrigere Auflösung ist nicht möglich, da der Betrachtungsabstand bei ca. einem Meter liegt.


----------

